# Help me choose a NAS Diskless system



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm looking to grab a NAS Diskless System to grab another 1.5tb drive.

I've been looking around and so far, this has caught my eye. LG N2R1D. There really isn't much on the drive it self, but at LG, it shows for the 1tb & up

I'm open to anything and everything. It's going to be a starter system for myself. 

Thanks for anything you have to say.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't  know anything about the LG products.

I do know where one of these is at for 200 shipped.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 27, 2009)

It depends on what you want your NAS to do. A lot of them come with varied functionality.
I just wanted a NAS for file backup.
I got a  D-Link DNS-323.
It actually does more than I needed it to do, but the price is pretty reasonable at $149.00
I've had it well over a year and it runs 24/7 in a RAID 0 configuration. No problems so far.


----------



## zithe (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm looking to grab a NAS Diskless System to grab another 1.5tb drive.
> 
> I've been looking around and so far, this has caught my eye. LG N2R1D. There really isn't much on the drive it self, but at LG, it shows for the 1tb & up
> 
> ...



...8.5GB? For 200? Would you be better off just buying this if you want SSD?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139030


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

zithe said:


> ...8.5GB? For 200? Would you be better off just buying this if you want SSD?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139030



I'm wanting a NAS system.. I all ready have a SSD... 

wait zithe.. that first link is a typo.. it's a 8.5tb system.. 

I'm liking the review from HeT.. I'm wanting something to build on.. my 1.5tb is almost full (100gb left) so if I'm going with another drive, why not a NAS.. If I can get a good 5bay, like what HeT showed, then why not.. Help me out in the long run..


----------



## Kreij (Dec 27, 2009)

If you need large amounts of storage, a NAS is definitely the way to go.
However, how are you going to back up the NAS in case of failure? RAID 5?
Just wondering.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I'm a lost man on everything like that.. back ups.. I've never had anything backed up..


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 27, 2009)

What is your budget and what are your expectations? The market is huge and diverse.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm looking for $300 maybe $350 tops..


----------

